# Turkish Zigana Full Auto Pistol



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Check this out, what a handfull [video]http://shock.military.com/Shock/videos.do?displayContent=216081&page=1[/video]


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's to much for this old man to handle. :watching:


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

He seems to be doing an impressive job of controlling it.


----------

